# Miracle-Gro Moisture Control Potting Mix



## CaliKid (Feb 20, 2012)

Is this safe? See image of ingredients.


----------



## slowgrower (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm not sure that it's not safe but you probably don't want to use a soil that contains fertilizers already mixed in. The moisture control portion is most likely referring to the perlite. It also contains coir pith which is simply coconut husks. Most folks, including myself, use Miracle Grow Organic Choice Potting Mix often mentioned as MGOPS. A lot of people love acronyms on the forum making it tough for the newbies. Search tool is your friend.


----------



## CaliKid (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you slowgrower. I'll go with the organic stuff. No point in chancing it.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

I've used stuff with perlite for emersed bins and it's fine when I transfer plants over. 
there's also a user on here who has a pretty extensive ebb and flow emersed setup using this stuff. He keeps a few small fish in the water part with no issues. But to play it safe, I'd go with MGOPS anyway.


----------

